# Haunt's rat thread~



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Just gonna periodically post pictures of my babies here.
To start us off.. just took this one of my PEW Elrond, with the two newest additions to the family.
The black blazed berkshire rex in the back is Nimh and the mink boy up front is still to be named. 
They were all cuddled up in the igloo. hehe


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

OMG they are so cute!! I love their names too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I decided to do a little photoshoot with my oldest rat, Dass. 
He's my baby and as much as it pains me to say so, he probably doesn't have much longer.
He's been very lethargic lately and his daily routines have started to change, and I just wanted to make sure I had some good, clear pictures of him before anything happened to him.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dass is a very handsome boy! I'm sorry to hear he's slowing down, but he looks like he's still got plenty of spunk!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I really wish I could edit my first post and keep putting pictures up there 

Probably a couple reposts, but this is all I'll be posting here for a while I think.
(My Double Rex boys are losing fur so quickly!)

*My Cage*
Critter Nation, Single Unit!












*Dass*



































*Elrond*





















*Samwise*





















*Nimh*





























*Parker*





































*Group Picture Time!!*















​


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

It's been a while since I've updated this..

Dass has unfortunately passed away, and my other boys are growing up so fast. Sam is now the biggest rat I've ever owned, and Parker is just a ball of pudge. He has the same diet as all my other rats, he's just a fatty. It's adorable.

Nimh has become my desk buddy. He likes sleeping in my stuffed animals.


----------



## LadyVelvet (Jul 28, 2012)

haunt said:


> Nimh has become my desk buddy. He likes sleeping in my stuffed animals.


Woot for desk buddies!


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

LadyVelvet said:


> Woot for desk buddies!
> View attachment 75361


That is too cute!!


Also if anyone is interested, I've decided to start upa weekly blog about my rats on tumblr!
http://rattime.tumblr.com/


----------

